# locale-gen Problem

## Tinitus

Hallo,

bei der Kontrolle meines Systems habe ich folgendes Problem:

```
locale-gen

 * Generating 7 locales (this might take a while) with 1 jobs

 *  (1/7) Generating LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 ...

character map file `LC_CTYPE=de_DE.UTF-8' not found: No such file or directory

cannot open locale definition file `LANG=de_DE': No such file or directo  [ !! ]

 *  (2/7) Generating LC_CTYPE=de_DE.UTF-8 ...

character map file `LC_TIME=de_DE.UTF-8' not found: No such file or directory

cannot open locale definition file `LC_NUMERIC=de_DE': No such file or d  [ !! ]

 *  (3/7) Generating LC_NUMERIC=de_DE.UTF-8 ...

character map file `LC_MONETARY=de_DE.UTF-8' not found: No such file or directory

cannot open locale definition file `LC_COLLATE=de_DE': No such file or d  [ !! ]

 *  (4/7) Generating LC_TIME=de_DE.UTF-8 ...

character map file `LC_PAPER=de_DE.UTF-8' not found: No such file or directory

cannot open locale definition file `LC_MESSAGES=de_DE': No such file or directory                                                                         [ !! ]

 *  (5/7) Generating LC_COLLATE=de_DE.UTF-8 ...

character map file `LC_ADDRESS=de_DE.UTF-8' not found: No such file or directory

cannot open locale definition file `LC_NAME=de_DE': No such file or dire  [ !! ]

 *  (6/7) Generating LC_MONETARY=de_DE.UTF-8 ...

character map file `LC_MEASUREMENT=de_DE.UTF-8' not found: No such file or directory

cannot open locale definition file `LC_TELEPHONE=de_DE': No such file or directory                                                                        [ !! ]

 *  (7/7) Generating LC_MESSAGES=de_DE.UTF-8 ...

character map file `LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8' not found: No such file or directory

cannot open locale definition file `LC_IDENTIFICATION=de_DE': No such file or directory                                                                   [ !! ]

 * Bad entry in locale.gen: 'GDM_LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 '; skipping

 * Generation complete

```

meine locale.gen

```
  GNU nano 2.1.9                                                   File: /etc/locale.gen                                                                                                             

# /etc/locale.gen: list all of the locales you want to have on your system

#

# The format of each line:

# <locale> <charmap>

#

# Where <locale> is a locale located in /usr/share/i18n/locales/ and

# where <charmap> is a charmap located in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/.

#

# All blank lines and lines starting with # are ignored.

#

# For the default list of supported combinations, see the file:

# /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED

#

# Whenever glibc is emerged, the locales listed here will be automatically

# rebuilt for you.  After updating this file, you can simply run `locale-gen`

# yourself instead of re-emerging glibc.

#en_US ISO-8859-1

#en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP EUC-JP

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

#de_DE ISO-8859-1

#de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

#es_MX ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR UTF-8

#fr_FR ISO-8859-1

#fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

#it_IT ISO-8859-1

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8

GDM_LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

```

Was läuft da falsch?

G. R.

----------

## pablo_supertux

In locale.gen kannst du nur den Einträge der Form de_DE@euro UTF-8 verwenden.

----------

## Tinitus

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> In locale.gen kannst du nur den Einträge der Form de_DE@euro UTF-8 verwenden.

 

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort..

aber gleiches Ergebnis:

```
locale-gen 

 * Generating 8 locales (this might take a while) with 1 jobs

 *  (1/8) Generating LANG=de_DE.UTF-8@euro ...

cannot open locale definition file `LANG=de_DE@euro': No such file or directory                                                                                                                [ !! ]

 *  (2/8) Generating LC_CTYPE=de_DE.UTF-8@euro ...

character map file `LC_NUMERIC=de_DE@euro UTF-8' not found: No such file or directory

cannot open locale definition file `LC_CTYPE=de_DE@euro UTF-8': No such file or directory                                                                                                      [ !! ]

 *  (3/8) Generating LC_NUMERIC=de_DE.UTF-8@euro ...

character map file `LC_COLLATE=de_DE@euro UTF-8' not found: No such file or directory

cannot open locale definition file `LC_TIME=de_DE@euro UTF-8': No such file or directory                                                                                                       [ !! ]

 *  (4/8) Generating LC_TIME=de_DE.UTF-8@euro ...

character map file `LC_MESSAGES=de_DE@euro UTF-8' not found: No such file or directory

cannot open locale definition file `LC_MONETARY=de_DE@euro UTF-8': No such file or directory                                                                                                   [ !! ]

 *  (5/8) Generating LC_COLLATE=de_DE.UTF-8@euro ...

character map file `LC_NAME=de_DE@euro UTF-8' not found: No such file or directory

cannot open locale definition file `LC_PAPER=de_DE@euro UTF-8': No such file or directory                                                                                                      [ !! ]

 *  (6/8) Generating LC_MONETARY=de_DE.UTF-8@euro ...

character map file `LC_TELEPHONE=de_DE@euro UTF-8' not found: No such file or directory

cannot open locale definition file `LC_ADDRESS=de_DE@euro UTF-8': No such file or directory                                                                                                    [ !! ]

 *  (7/8) Generating LC_MESSAGES=de_DE.UTF-8@euro ...

character map file `LC_IDENTIFICATION=de_DE@euro UTF-8' not found: No such file or directory

cannot open locale definition file `LC_MEASUREMENT=de_DE@euro UTF-8': No such file or directory                                                                                                [ !! ]

 *  (8/8) Generating LC_PAPER=de_DE.UTF-8@euro ...

cannot open locale definition file `LC_ALL=de_DE@euro': No such file or directory                                                                                                              [ !! ]

 * Bad entry in locale.gen: 'GDM_LANG=de_DE@euro UTF-8 '; skipping

 * Generation complete

```

G. R.

----------

## Knieper

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   In locale.gen kannst du nur den Einträge der Form de_DE@euro UTF-8 verwenden. 
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die Antwort..
> ...

 

Du verstehst ihn miss. In locale.gen steht zB.:

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_GB.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_GB ISO-8859-1

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

```

Nix LANG oder div. andere Variablendeklarationen.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*    *pablo_supertux wrote:*   In locale.gen kannst du nur den Einträge der Form de_DE@euro UTF-8 verwenden. 
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die Antwort..
> ...

 

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort.

Doch ich habe das schon richtig verstanden.

meine locale.gen

```
cat /etc/locale.gen 

# /etc/locale.gen: list all of the locales you want to have on your system

#

# The format of each line:

# <locale> <charmap>

#

# Where <locale> is a locale located in /usr/share/i18n/locales/ and

# where <charmap> is a charmap located in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/.

#

# All blank lines and lines starting with # are ignored.

#

# For the default list of supported combinations, see the file:

# /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED

#

# Whenever glibc is emerged, the locales listed here will be automatically

# rebuilt for you.  After updating this file, you can simply run `locale-gen`

# yourself instead of re-emerging glibc.

#en_US ISO-8859-1

#en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP EUC-JP

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

#de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro UTF8

#es_MX ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR UTF-8

#fr_FR ISO-8859-1

#fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

#it_IT ISO-8859-1

```

Dann das gleiche Ergebnis:

```
locale-gen 

 * Generating 1 locales (this might take a while) with 1 jobs

 *  (1/1) Generating de_DE.UTF8@euro ...

character map file `UTF8' not found: No such file or directory            [ !! ]

 * Generation complete

```

Dein Vorschlag geht auch nicht:

```
locale-gen 

 * Generating 1 locales (this might take a while) with 1 jobs

 *  (1/1) Generating de_DE.UTF8 ...

character map file `UTF8' not found: No such file or directory            [ !! ]

 * Bad entry in locale.gen: 'UTF8 '; skipping

 * Generation complete

```

Irgendetwas stimmt mit meinem System nicht mehr.

In welchem ebuild verbergen sich die locale Einstellungen?

G. R.

----------

## Dirk_G

Hi

Ohne jetzt groß rum zu quoten.  Du hast da eine Schreibfehler. Mach mal aus 

```
de_DE@euro UTF8
```

 ein 

```
de_DE@euro UTF-8
```

 und dann sollte es gehen;) Mit 

```
qfile locale.gen
```

 erhälst du auch noch die Antwort das diese Datei in dem Paket 

```
sys-libs/glibc (/etc/locale.gen)
```

 enthalten ist.

----------

## Knieper

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Doch ich habe das schon richtig verstanden.

 

Na, nicht flunkern. Man kann anhand der Deiner Fehlermeldung die Falscheinträge ablesen.

 *Quote:*   

> Dann das gleiche Ergebnis:
> 
> ```
> locale-gen 
> 
> ...

 

Eben nicht. Diesmal ist es Dein UTF-8 Tippfehler.

 *Quote:*   

> Dein Vorschlag geht auch nicht:

 

Doch, nur muß man ihn korrekt kopieren.

 *Quote:*   

> Irgendetwas stimmt mit meinem System nicht mehr.

 

Bisher klares PEBKAC.

----------

